# Hack Squat/ V-Squat confusion



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Can someone explain the differenct between these two? The ROM looks the same. The only diff i can see is the position of the weights on the machine
Hack Squat 
V-Squat

Also what is the diff between Leg Press and Leg Sled. The diff being on the former the footrest moves on the latter the upper body moves. Again the ROM looks the same.

And is this how a hack squat should be done if using free weights? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBHackSquat.html


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Can someone explain the differenct between these two? The ROM looks the same. The only diff i can see is the position of the weights on the machine
> Hack Squat
> V-Squat


I see a big difference. The first machine is adaptable where you can do leg press or hack squats( by pulling out the plate in the middle) and this type of leg machine is in most good gyms. I think this is vastly superior and provides much more stimulation than the V Squat. I used the V Squat at a gym once and found it very inferior. Its a "lazy man's" leg exercise machine. And sure enough, as I continued watching for a few days, all the people who did not have the guts to do real squats or hacks jumped on the V Squat.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 11, 2005)

And for just 1499.99 you can own that hack squat machine


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Its a "lazy man's" leg exercise machine



not at all.  with the V Squat you can focus entirely on the eccentric portion of the lift while using substantial loads.  you can't do that using free weights


----------

